# hoisting motor



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Ive asked so many ____ questions over the years whats one more....
Can I lift the motor using the bolts holes on the front and rear of the heads? Are grade 8 bolts strong enough to hold it at those points?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes and yes. Be careful TK, grab some of your buds to help if you can.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Alky said. I go diagonal from the back of the passenger head (near where the coil bolts up) to the front of the driver's side head. Use washers on the bolts, and keep the chain fairly tight and low over the engine. Put down your highball and wipe the fish scales off of your hands....you don't want to slip and get hurt.


----------

